# Honda Eu2000i



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We've been talking about adding a generator (or 2) to our setup.







Care to share any other info on where you purchased, how much, etc. Don't want to pry, just don't want to pay to much.

Always good to hear from a happy owner.

TIA

Dreamtimers


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we actually use these at work when we deploy -- totally great -- quiet -- good fuel efficiency -- QUIET ..

did I mention quiet??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They are the gold standard and as such you pay for it. Kipor brand Ti models are very similar and maybe 2 db louder. The main difference is price. Anywhere from 30 to 50% off the cost of the Honda's.

I am not saying dont buy Honda but if you want a good generator that is quite and is reasonably priced look at the Kipor brand. The biggest problem is that all the dealers are inter net based with the exception of one or two of them.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had the same generator for 2 1/2 years and love it. I got it when we had our popup without an AC. I got it from a place online, www.mayberrys.com, and at the time they were $859 with free shipping and no sales tax. I think they're close to $1000 now. If you really need to run the AC you might consider the Yamaha 2400 watt model. It claims to be able to run an RV AC and is still quiet and almost as small as the Honda.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We have the Honda Eu 300 and it's







GREAT.
We know we paid more for the Honda but we think it was worth it.
Mike


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I think the Honda is $$$ well spent. By the way, I don't think you can buy the Kipor's here in Ca. I've seen them in the Harbor Freight Catalog and they say "not available in Ca." They must not meet the Ca. emission requirments.

Walter


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Did these things go up with Katrina or something? I swear I was seeing them new for $680 on ebay earlier this summer, and now it's $919.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> I think the Honda is $$$ well spent. By the way, I don't think you can buy the Kipor's here in Ca. I've seen them in the Harbor Freight Catalog and they say "not available in Ca." They must not meet the Ca. emission requirments.
> 
> Walter
> [snapback]55047[/snapback]​


My Kipor was shipped to me from Stockton CA. I guess they can sell them wonder why they cannot buy them? Maybe it was just the smaller one that you can not buy in CA. Harbor Freight only sells the 1000 and that is too small for anything on the trailer but charging the batteries.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a Kipor 3500ti. I live in California, and I bought it here. It meets emission requirements just fine. To get that much power from a Honda, you have to have more than one 2000, and two 2000's cost significantly more than one Kipor 3500ti, especially when you add the cost of the linking cable.... almost double a Kipor 3500ti.

However, I have had my 3500ti running right beside two 2000's linked together, and I must admit the Hondas seemed noticeably quieter. If money was no issue, I'd have two Hondas. But it is so I love the one I have. Just a note, DON"T try to save money and get the Kipor 3500tc. It isn't even close and shouldn't be used with an RV.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

z-family said:


> We just got our new Honda Generator and all I can say is wow!!! We were told they were quiet but you got to hear it to beleive it.


Actually, wouldn't that be NOT hear it to believe it?









Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Actually, wouldn't that be NOT hear it to believe it?


Good point!









Mark


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm no expert on this at all but it seems like I read this might not be good for the A/C even after startup.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

we got two of the honda 2000's and they are great, no noise and you can use one or both if the ac is needed. Our friends like to dry camp so the hondas make the difference. They only run their's to charge batteries, to much noise to keep on for long.


----------



## dancerdog (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a Honda 2000eu for about 3 years now and used it on the boat it would run the air only 7000btu but it also had a water pump to pull water from what we were boating in. At night we would run the a/c, 120 to 12vac inverter and the small fridge and it would run about 9 to 11 hours and one tank of gas. I love it very quite as it would sit on the swim platform so it was very close and when I would sleep in the back cabin it only once in a while wake me as the air came on the the rpm would have to jump up to start the ac. We are looking at geting a outback and have been asking if myself if it would start the 13000btu that cames in the outback or will I have upgrade. I have to say that the Honda has not missed a beat all the times I used on the boat and last year with the 4 hurricans it run some things in the house 5 days 1st time 3 the 2nd and about 12hours for the 3rd power outage. I would fill it while it was running and not shut it off till the power came back on. As far a running your outback on low voltage it would only happen when a big load starts up as the ac and if this is to much for the gen it would trip a breaker and give a red led on the front panel (overload). A few people in my boat club have this gen and was worried about the start up voltage but in the time I used it I had no problems with the ac( I check the contactor for burt marks and I take amp readings as its running for signs that the compressor is going( when a motor starts to go it will draw more amps.
Jeff


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

dancerdog said:


> I have a Honda 2000eu for about 3 years now and used it on the boat it would run the air only 7000btu but it also had a water pump to pull water from what we were boating in. At night we would run the a/c, 120 to 12vac inverter and the small fridge and it would run about 9 to 11 hours and one tank of gas. I love it very quite as it would sit on the swim platform so it was very close and when I would sleep in the back cabin it only once in a while wake me as the air came on the the rpm would have to jump up to start the ac. We are looking at geting a outback and have been asking if myself if it would start the 13000btu that cames in the outback or will I have upgrade. I have to say that the Honda has not missed a beat all the times I used on the boat and last year with the 4 hurricans it run some things in the house 5 days 1st time 3 the 2nd and about 12hours for the 3rd power outage. I would fill it while it was running and not shut it off till the power came back on. As far a running your outback on low voltage it would only happen when a big load starts up as the ac and if this is to much for the gen it would trip a breaker and give a red led on the front panel (overload). A few people in my boat club have this gen and was worried about the start up voltage but in the time I used it I had no problems with the ac( I check the contactor for burt marks and I take amp readings as its running for signs that the compressor is going( when a motor starts to go it will draw more amps.
> Jeff
> [snapback]65265[/snapback]​


With the size of the ac on the Outback the Honda 2000 is real marginal, maybe at sea level on a cool day. If you are at altitude of any kind or have a hot day you will over load a 2000. You can get a second one and twin them together or you can upgrade to a 3000.

I own a Kipor and am very happy with it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

About two months ago, Anderson's Honda in Bloomfield Hills quoted me $920. I didn't buy since I was simply wasting time looking at motorcycles and whatever else was interesting, with no real intention to buy anything.

Bill


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I bought A kipor 3500ti (after reading great reviews from members) I bought off E-Bay for 820 plus 150 shipping ( yes I was worried my first E-bay purchase







) it came new in box and runs like a charm on testing will run a/c and microwave at the same time. We will have to see what happens when the red goes to 115 degrees


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have the Kipor 3500ti too. It runs the A/C fine when it is really hot here, but it won't run the A/C and microwave full power at the same time. It will run them both if I reduce the power on the microwave though.


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

I work nights for a large utility on the West Coast, We went from the large Honda that has a welder in it to the Eu3000i, no more noise complaints! We can actually have a regular conversation without yelling, people really appreciate that when you are outside their house at 3 a.m.







. It is mounted on top of a large truck completely exposed to the weather for 4 years now with not one failure to start. Even my Honda lawnmower refuses to die! 
John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I weighed in on this in another thread and see that the topic is still alive - so, I thought I'd stick in my 2 cents again.









Lots of opinions on generators - just like everything else. I have a Honda EU3000is and I love it. It has surge protection built in. I ran the AC a few times this summer and it was great. You just have to be careful that the AC is not just starting up when running the microwave or a toaster, but it's really not a big inconvenience to turn off the AC for a few minutes. And I use my TV and DVD player on 12 volt rather than electric, that way they draw off the battery rather than directly from the generator.

We camp in the mountains during the summer and it is really rare that we need AC, so that was only a secondary consideration in making my decision. The biggest consideration was how quiet the generator is. I can't stand hearing a loud, blaring generator (or radio!!!) when I'm trying to enjpy the tranquility of camping, so I make sure we are not an annoyance to others. I was going to buy the EU2000is because I wasn't planning on running the AC - the 2000 is much lighter and close to $1000 cheaper. But I opted for the 3000 because I didn't want to be a year down the road thinking, "I wish I had gotten the bigger generator."

I'm glad I got the 3000 because I think it's quieter than the 2000. At least, it's a different kind of quiet. This summer a guy in a site across from us had an EU2000. I stood exactly in the middle of us and I could hear his generator, but could not hear mine. The 2000 is higher pitched while the 3000 has a deeper sound. Both however, are very quiet. If "quiet" is a consideration, Yamaha makes one that is noise-rated the same as the Honda, but I think it is 2800 watts.

And, one other thing to consider - the bigger generator is a lot harder to steal. But, if they want it, they're gonna get it no matter what. I chain mine to the TT - at least it keeps the honest people honest.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Is everyone buying the Kipor on eBay? Having trouble finding it elsewhere.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Is everyone buying the Kipor on eBay? Having trouble finding it elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eBay is one of the main locations to purchase them but depending on what size you want there are other location (still mostly Internet based) . I purchased mine off eBay and was happy with the transaction.


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

z-family said:


> We just got our new Honda Generator and all I can say is wow!!! We were told they were quiet but you got to hear it to beleive it. I have used other generators before and there is no comparison!!! If anyone is thinking of this purchase you wont be disappointed.
> [snapback]54995[/snapback]​


Just bought a EU 3000 with keyless remote start. SWEEEEEET


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

I've had a Eu2000 for 3 years or so and loved it for charging the batts or using the microwave in my Class C motor home. Very quiet and can carry it easily. I made a parallel cable and planned on buying another unit for the AC at some point.

I loaned our new Outback to a friend and he said the generator overloads when using the microwave in the outback. It's about 100 degrees where he is and I know it won't start the AC, but the microwave????

Any thoughts on this, he claims everything else was off. Anyone know what wattage are they rated at (I never looked)?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> 7heaven said:
> 
> 
> > Is everyone buying the Kipor on eBay? Having trouble finding it elsewhere.
> ...


Hey Andy, I noticed you had a glasspack on yours??? Did it help?

Vern


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Deeta said:


> I've had a Eu2000 for 3 years or so and loved it for charging the batts or using the microwave in my Class C motor home. Very quiet and can carry it easily. I made a parallel cable and planned on buying another unit for the AC at some point.
> 
> I loaned our new Outback to a friend and he said the generator overloads when using the microwave in the outback. It's about 100 degrees where he is and I know it won't start the AC, but the microwave????
> 
> ...


The Converter was probably charging the battery. The EU2000 is rated for 1600W/13.3A continuous - with the Converter sucking off Amps, it probably didn't have enough to start the microwave.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Deeta said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a Eu2000 for 3 years or so and loved it for charging the batts or using the microwave in my Class C motor home.Â Very quiet and can carry it easily.Â I made a parallel cable and planned on buying another unit for the AC at some point.
> ...


That and your heating the water as well, flip off the braker for the water heater, big AC draw.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Vern,

I had the chance to hear Andy's Kipor with the glass pack at the Spring PNW Rally and can attest to the fact it is as quiet as the Honda (we set it side-by-side with an EU2000i for a 'sound off').

The sound was different, the Honda being a little more 'sewing machine' like, and the Kipor a deeper hum, but decibel wise they had to be near identical.

I don't know how loud the Kipor was off the shelf, but that is one quiet - and Tim Allen cool looking - genset now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Vern,
> 
> I had the chance to hear Andy's Kipor with the glass pack at the Spring PNW Rally and can attest to the fact it is as quiet as the Honda (we set it side-by-side with an EU2000i for a 'sound off').
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking about using a small stock muffler and mounting it in a small add on cage. If a muffler can make a V8 on an automobile quite then it should do wonders for a generator.









Vern


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

runs quieter than Honda??? hmmmm......opinions please!







(this is from Harbour Freight website)

9 HP, 4500 WATTS MAX/4000 WATTS RATED GENERATOR WITH ELECTRIC START

ROBIN ENGINES ARE BETTER QUALITY, RUN QUIETER, LAST LONGER AND ARE EASIER TO START AND MAINTAIN THAN HONDA ENGINES 
9 HP Robin Surbaru engine with cast iron sleeve 
Electric start with recoil back-up 
Low oil shut off 
4500 watts max/4000 watts rated 
6.5 gallon fuel tank 
14.5 hour run time at 50% load 
Roll cage 
Sound rating: 78 dB @ 3 meters 
Two 120 volt, 20 amp receptacles and one 120/240 volt, 20 amp twistlock receptacle 
Overall dimensions: 29-3/4'' x 25-1/2'' x 20-5/8'' 
Weight: 155 lbs.

ITEM 90300-2VGA
$599.99

$529.99 Email link to a


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey all - thanks to your advice and information I just ordered a Kipor KGE3000ti online! It's just too easy and scary to push that "place order" button.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Vern,
> 
> I had the chance to hear Andy's Kipor with the glass pack at the Spring PNW Rally and can attest to the fact it is as quiet as the Honda (we set it side-by-side with an EU2000i for a 'sound off').
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Doug. Both were very quite and a guy could have even taken a nap with either one running...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I recenlty saw Kipors at Russ Dean RV here in the Tri-Cities if anyone in PNW is interested....can't remember price.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I love my KIPOR KGE3000TI (soon to be renamed to 2600TI to avoid confusion)!
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...st&p=125817

May I suggest a KIPOR 3000TI? 
http://www.kipor.co.nz/invertor/kge3000ti.html or for American units
http://www.uninterruptiblestore.com/site/8...oduct/KGE3000Ti

Make sure to purchase only a TI model NOT the TC series.

Buy from this place (The Uninterruptible Power System Store) if you get a chance. *Ask for the deal to extend the warranty out to four years. YES, 4 full years*.
http://www.uninterruptiblestore.com/site/838155/page/514105

KIPOR is a relative newcomer to the US but its been around for about 15 years overseas. Its far more affordable than the Honda's or Yamaha's (yeah for competition). Its ligthweight at about 70lbs (dry) and it is very quiet (58-64db's) and it can run the AC unit on the smaller Outbacks. I did enough research and asked others who owned them if they liked the unit and 99% said, yes. So I took the plunge and got one for our needs.

Btw, this guy sells this 3000TI unit for $901.00 (no sales tax & free S&H) when you order by phone. There is another small charge of about $60 if you go for the "Double Your Warranty" deal.

*YOU CAN NOT BEAT A 4 YEAR WARRANTY ON THIS UNIT!*


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Can a Kipor KGE3000ti run the A/C on a 2006 28RSDS or is a 3500ti the best choice? How about at altitude, say 5000 ft or so? The KGE3000ti is a nice small pkg for 2.6 kVa and the price.

Andy, got pics of your KGE3500ti with the glasspack on it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Deeta said:


> Can a Kipor KGE3000ti run the A/C on a 2006 28RSDS or is a 3500ti the best choice? How about at altitude, say 5000 ft or so? The KGE3000ti is a nice small pkg for 2.6 kVa and the price.
> 
> Andy, got pics of your KGE3500ti with the glasspack on it?


There have been some model changes and the old KGE3500Ti is now called the KGE3000Ti everything is the same except for the name.

The old KGE3000Ti is now called the KGE2600Ti but I am not sure you can find them for sell anymore.

I have some pictures of the generator with the modified exhaust but the site is having some trouble taking pictures. I will get them up as soon as I can.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, will the new 3000ti run the AC? BTY, I found the pic with the glasspack! Very Hot Rod of you!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The first pictures I posted last year with the glaspak installed was just to see how it made the generator sound. These show the finished installation. There is maybe a 2 db drop in sound level but the real benefit is the tone change from a raspy sound to a mellow putt sound. I also jump it up some with 6" wheels over the stock 3" now pulling in soft gravel or long grass is no problem.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Deeta said:


> OK, will the new 3000ti run the AC? BTY, I found the pic with the glasspack! Very Hot Rod of you!


I would like to know this for sure too.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

OK Andy - now THAT is cool! Next time I'm in Spokane and Coeur d'Alene, I've gotta see it!









I noticed the sticker. Is that a Thrush muffler and where didja get it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Deeta said:


> OK Andy - now THAT is cool! Next time I'm in Spokane and Coeur d'Alene, I've gotta see it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a Thrush and I got it at NAPA. I got it last summer so the memory is a bit foggy but I think it was only about $24.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

z-family said:


> We just got our new Honda Generator and all I can say is wow!!! We were told they were quiet but you got to hear it to beleive it. I have used other generators before and there is no comparison!!! If anyone is thinking of this purchase you wont be disappointed.


Thanks Rob,

Good to know the DH is looking into the EU3000.

Tami


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I have the EU 1000i It ran tv and lights fine on my coyoter hybrid but overloads on the sydney outback 5th wheel wont run same tv and dvd player that i ran in coyote with an identicle model Eu1000. There must be some drain that I cant find on the outback fridge and hw heater were off only trying to use light over table and tv.

Like I said the same model generator ran tv dvd ceiling lights and charged battery on the coyote.


----------



## edt (Jan 30, 2004)

hyewalt34 said:


> I think the Honda is $$$ well spent. By the way, I don't think you can buy the Kipor's here in Ca. I've seen them in the Harbor Freight Catalog and they say "not available in Ca." They must not meet the Ca. emission requirments.


If by Ca. you mean Canada vs Califoria - you can get Kipor in Canada.

I purchased a Yamaha 2400. It can start and run the AC. At 72lbs and below 70db its a very usable package.

Ed


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Recently purchased two of them (Honda 2000is). Run them parallel and they're twice as quiet. Kidding aside, they are awesome. Worth every cent. And they are still not too heavy even when gassed up. Used mine in Glacier National Park two weeks ago. The most quiet of all competing generators going during generator hours...and we had an orchestra going on for a couple of hours.

emaggio


----------



## lazer031 (Jun 19, 2006)

Most of the books say you need at least 2800 watts to safely run the a/c and other things in a small trailer (13,500 btu). I am buying a 21RS. Will the 200o really power everything without ruining the compressor on the a/c?

Sam


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The first pictures I posted last year with the glaspak installed was just to see how it made the generator sound. These show the finished installation. There is maybe a 2 db drop in sound level but the real benefit is the tone change from a raspy sound to a mellow putt sound. I also jump it up some with 6" wheels over the stock 3" now pulling in soft gravel or long grass is no problem.


Now that is cool!







You need to email kipor. You never know they might come out with a CamperAndy version Kipor.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I was camping this last weekend and my neighbor had a Honda 3000 and I do have to say it was so quite. He was having battery problems and his converter stopped working so I lent him my 10 amp charger. He was able to get the batteries up enough to almost make through the night. He ran his Honda all day long and charged the batteries but I think his batteries are shot. While He had his gen running I started the Kipor and even though it was louder it was not that much louder. The Honda has a lower deeper sound and if it didn't weigh so much I would have bought one.

I do have to say the Kipor does a good job, can run the AC even above 6000 ft. Plus my 13 year old son can carry it from the TV to the Garage almost as quite as a Honda and a lot cheaper. But I have noticed that the price keeps going up up on them so if it gets to high it wont be that good of a bargain.

There was a guy camping several sites away and I could hear his generator while standing my running Kipor but could not here my gen next to his site even when his was off. He had a contractors gen.

I really don't think you can go wrong with a Honda, Yamaha, or a Kipor Inverter gen.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

emaggio said:


> Recently purchased two of them (Honda 2000is). Run them parallel and they're twice as quiet. Kidding aside, they are awesome. Worth every cent. And they are still not too heavy even when gassed up. Used mine in Glacier National Park two weeks ago. The most quiet of all competing generators going during generator hours...and we had an orchestra going on for a couple of hours.
> 
> emaggio


ours are enroute to us. Looking forward to testing them when they get here. I am content with my decision to buy the 2-2000's. It's off my mind and I have piece of mind that I DO have the power I need if it's needed


----------

